# Hi Everybody, Introducing myself and seeking advice please



## ThomasM (Sep 2, 2011)

My name is Thomas and I am 20 years old living in the UK, West Midlands. I _think_ I've been suffering from depersonalization for 3 years now, and I've been to my GP once about it, but he didn't have a clue what was wrong with me, prescribed me with some ear infection antibiotics, saying it was a mild ear and balance problem, but I'm sure its more than that.

I'm not a fan of long stories telling my woes, so I'll be blunt, I'm sure this all started from being abused when I was little, I was bullied as a kid, and when my grandad died in 2007 to cancer, I was hit hard, and never recovered from it. I was undertaking my GCSE's at the time, and I believe that only piled more pressure onto it, and after one or two massive panic attacks (where I completely lost sence of reality around me) the feeling of depersonalization as described in other forums seems to be lingering around on a permanent basis, not so much in the morning, but at day and most at night, I feel like I'm floating out of reality around me, and its making my life a miserable, living hell.

I'm not confident there is a cure, I don't even know what I can do to lessen my symptoms, my parents seem to think that I'm lieing, making it all up, so I don't know who else to turn to that would understand it. But its seriously beginning to damage my life right now, and I want to break free from this feeling and be happy again.

I'd just like to hear from other people who have the same experiences and those that have vanquished the feeling of DP and are living normal lives again.

Thank you, I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## kngjeremy (Sep 3, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> My name is Thomas and I am 20 years old living in the UK, West Midlands. I _think_ I've been suffering from depersonalization for 3 years now, and I've been to my GP once about it, but he didn't have a clue what was wrong with me, prescribed me with some ear infection antibiotics, saying it was a mild ear and balance problem, but I'm sure its more than that.
> 
> I'm not a fan of long stories telling my woes, so I'll be blunt, I'm sure this all started from being abused when I was little, I was bullied as a kid, and when my grandad died in 2007 to cancer, I was hit hard, and never recovered from it. I was undertaking my GCSE's at the time, and I believe that only piled more pressure onto it, and after one or two massive panic attacks (where I completely lost sence of reality around me) the feeling of depersonalization as described in other forums seems to be lingering around on a permanent basis, not so much in the morning, but at day and most at night, I feel like I'm floating out of reality around me, and its making my life a miserable, living hell.
> 
> ...


Hey man... as with everything theres good news and bad... I AM NOT A PROFFESSIONAL and advice is a double edged sword so with that said.. I dont think there is a for sure cure to dp.. not saying YOU cant fix YOU but there is no pill that can magically take it away.. I have suffered from this disorder for 6 years it comes and goes whenever it pleases.. At first I was scared as hell thought for sure I had gone mad.. and trying to explain to someone "hey man I dont feel real, nothing feels real" is hard to do without being looked at like you've gone off your rocker.. what I can tell you is that IT GETS BETTER.. I know right? that famous line that is so easy for everyone to say but seams impossible if your on the other end of it... I have found ways to work around my "attacks" and believe me its not always easy.. being in a room and all of a suddden looking up at someone and reality up and checks out on you.. its scary man.. but you must learn to tell yourself... Its just my disorder theres nothing wrong.. I'm here there here and everything is fine... like talking yourself down from a panic attack.. you just need to bring yourself back down to earth.. and know there are other people out there just like you.. if your friends and family wont listen find someone who will... You cant just sit inside and tear at the walls you need to express yourself to someone.. IT DOES HELP.. as for your past.. post traumatic stress syndrome sounds like it may be a part of whtas going on.. most the time you can be cured.. but like I said you need to talk to someone who is non-judgmental someone who can help you close those doors of your past that keep you from being able to move forward.. Like I said i have lived with chronic dp for 6 years and I will fight and fight and fight and you need to too.. Believe in yourself that this will get better.. the more time you spend in negativeville the worse of you'll be... dont let it take over man.. you be the one in control.. like I said I'm no doctor but what I am is a survivor and I hope you'll be too..


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi thomas

I got this from a eye injury in march i know what you going through man i live in cannock in staffs which is very
Close to the west midlands if you need a friend or somebody to talk to about this maybe we could get in contact.

I have been going to the doctors for 5 months not knowing what is wrong me finally baught a book of amazon called depersonlization and feelings of unreality
Which has special information from maudsley hospital london which specialise in this condition i have gone to my gp and they havr referred me to maudsley
But you have got to remember that these are sensations only and will not hurt and you walk forward with this condition.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> My name is Thomas and I am 20 years old living in the UK, West Midlands. I _think_ I've been suffering from depersonalization for 3 years now, and I've been to my GP once about it, but he didn't have a clue what was wrong with me, prescribed me with some ear infection antibiotics, saying it was a mild ear and balance problem, but *I'm sure its more than that.*


that's what kept me in DP for months, that I was sure it was more than xy.

please don't scare yourself do death. I know you feel like you have the reason, but you don't. You're healthy.


----------



## kelley (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Thomas

I have just ordered a book called 'Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome'...It was quite expensive but I think this will help me to come to terms with what I have, and give me lots of coping skills!...

The only two places which specialise in this symptom is Kings College of London and Maudsley Hospital...Both work very closely together!....

The hardest thing is expressing how you feel to others...Will they believe me?, Will they think I am going Mad? Am I going Mad????

Like I said...I am hoping this book will help with many aspects.....


----------



## lilac.dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Thomas, just read your post, hope you are feeling okay. I believe I've had DP since childhood as a result of emotional abuse/alcholic home and I've only just discovered that this is a 'real disorder'. I don't think I'll have the money to get a proper diagnosis at the Maudsley Clinic in London but I'm going to start reading everything I can about it and look into the CBT therapy. Just knowing I am not 'going mad' and am not alone has been a huge relief. If your family won't listen then maybe just get into all the reading and exercises now that could start the healing process.

Take care


----------



## JulieFerguson (Oct 6, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> My name is Thomas and I am 20 years old living in the UK, West Midlands. I _think_ I've been suffering from depersonalization for 3 years now, and I've been to my GP once about it, but he didn't have a clue what was wrong with me, prescribed me with some ear infection antibiotics, saying it was a mild ear and balance problem, but I'm sure its more than that.
> 
> I'm not a fan of long stories telling my woes, so I'll be blunt, I'm sure this all started from being abused when I was little, I was bullied as a kid, and when my grandad died in 2007 to cancer, I was hit hard, and never recovered from it. I was undertaking my GCSE's at the time, and I believe that only piled more pressure onto it, and after one or two massive panic attacks (where I completely lost sence of reality around me) the feeling of depersonalization as described in other forums seems to be lingering around on a permanent basis, not so much in the morning, but at day and most at night, I feel like I'm floating out of reality around me, and its making my life a miserable, living hell.
> 
> ...


Hello Thomas, My name is Julie. Hope you are still hanging in there, as I am trying to also and it is harder than hell. Sometimes giving up seems like the only thing that will give you peace, but I have too much around me to abandon, even though the things around me feel like they are of no substance. I also have terrifying panic attacks that make me feel as though i'm losing touch with reality. DPD is a trigger of my severe panic attacks. If you have not read it, buy "Feeling Unreal, depersonalization disorder and the loss of self" It has given me some enlightenment about treatment options. To cut to the chase, it was brought about that a combo of an antidepressant (ssri or other) and a nonamphetamine stimulant such as provigil or strattera, (or other medicines used for ADD)could be what the doctor of the study calls "a hidden pearl to treating DPD". Psych doctors don't listen, and most doctors don't have a clue what you're talking about. I went to a psych trying to get treated for DPD and ended up being treated for bipolar disorder with a conjunction of different meds that only exacerbated the real problem- the DPD. Don't take lamictal, even though the internet seems to think it's useful for this disorder. It only made my DPD worse. Antipsychotics are also unsuccessful in treating DPD. Anxious to see how the ssri/ stimulant coctail works. Hope this is of help to you. I'm utterly disappointed to see that so many other people have this disease and I'm hoping to shed some light, though I myself have not gotten it yet. Lets hope we can all hang in there in this terrifying fear of the brink of insanity.


----------



## JulieFerguson (Oct 6, 2011)

lilac.dream said:


> Hi Thomas, just read your post, hope you are feeling okay. I believe I've had DP since childhood as a result of emotional abuse/alcholic home and I've only just discovered that this is a 'real disorder'. I don't think I'll have the money to get a proper diagnosis at the Maudsley Clinic in London but I'm going to start reading everything I can about it and look into the CBT therapy. Just knowing I am not 'going mad' and am not alone has been a huge relief. If your family won't listen then maybe just get into all the reading and exercises now that could start the healing process.
> 
> Take care


What is CBT therapy?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

JulieFerguson said:


> Hello Thomas, My name is Julie. Hope you are still hanging in there, as I am trying to also and it is harder than hell. Sometimes giving up seems like the only thing that will give you peace, but I have too much around me to abandon, even though the things around me feel like they are of no substance. I also have terrifying panic attacks that make me feel as though i'm losing touch with reality. DPD is a trigger of my severe panic attacks. If you have not read it, buy "Feeling Unreal, depersonalization disorder and the loss of self" It has given me some enlightenment about treatment options. To cut to the chase, it was brought about that a combo of an antidepressant (ssri or other) and a nonamphetamine stimulant such as provigil or strattera, (or other medicines used for ADD)could be what the doctor of the study calls "a hidden pearl to treating DPD". Psych doctors don't listen, and most doctors don't have a clue what you're talking about. I went to a psych trying to get treated for DPD and ended up being treated for bipolar disorder with a conjunction of different meds that only exacerbated the real problem- the DPD. Don't take lamictal, even though the internet seems to think it's useful for this disorder. It only made my DPD worse. Antipsychotics are also unsuccessful in treating DPD. Anxious to see how the ssri/ stimulant coctail works. Hope this is of help to you. I'm utterly disappointed to see that so many other people have this disease and I'm hoping to shed some light, though I myself have not gotten it yet. Lets hope we can all hang in there in this terrifying fear of the brink of insanity.


Its definitely not a disease. Its a disorder brought on by fear and stress.


----------

